# Denver Metro '09, 4/16, 4/17, 4/18



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*looks good...... but really wet *


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very wet indeed! Nice truck!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

hate the wet stuff.


----------

